# EAS 2011 Registration is Open



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I signed up for the conference (not the short course). My wife is a University of Rhode Island graduate and has friends to see in the area. Oh how we manage to justify summer excursions! (that and I had to get her a banquet ticket)


----------

